# 2010 Hummer H3T Alpha - Simple SQ Install - Daily Driver and Weekend Offroad Warrior



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

About time I created one of these! I'd like to share my 2010 Hummer H3T Alpha truck with everyone and the simple system I've installed that brings great joy to my trips, both pavement and offroad. It's a fun rig with V8 power, factory 33" tires, 3 locking differentials, Cadillac sound deadened interior and super comfy heated leather seats despite a very basic dashboard from a Chevy Colorado.

Yes, I'm one of the very few who takes their "baby" Hummer off the beaten path and I have the carnage to show for it...
- Left fender flares shattered by trees, now removed. 
- Both left fenders bent and scraped as well.
- Front left inner fender ripped out, just replaced that today.
- So many scratches in the paint, it is a lost cause and I rarely wash it.
- There's more, I can't remember at the moment though.

My goal for this truck is to be a comfortable overlander without being too extreme that it inhibits its ability as a daily driver. No giant lift, no 37" tires, no wall of subs...I also have a baby boy to be born any day now so this will be my daddy wagon for a while so it needs to be reliable...no superchargers, cams, heads, etc. I do have some mods so far:
- Rocky Road rock sliders
- GM undercarriage protection
- Scorpworks steering brackets
- GM performance exhaust
- Custom tuned PCM (no more GM throttle lag, more aggressive shift, extra power from timing optimized for 92 octane gas)
- Hummer factory truck boxes (main box and two smaller boxes that attach to factory bed rails, these carry my jacks, tow straps, camping gear, emergency roadside kits, first aid stuff, etc.).

Driving down a river in the WA Cascades:









Shooting AR15s in the mountains:









1 hour after taking delivery last summer:










And now to the good stuff! As it currently sits, here is the stereo system:
- Eclipse CD7200 MKII modded by Matt Roberts, upgraded opamps/caps and better power supply isolation for a lower noise floor. Running in active 3-way mode.
- Vibe Litebox Stereo4 amp, two channels to tweeters, two for mids.
- Vibe Litebox Bass1 amp for the sub
- CSS LD25X tweeters
- Audible Physics Arian mids
- Stereo Integrity BM MKIV
- 4ga. welding cable, IXOS power accessories and RCAs

CD7200 prior to install, they just don't make HUs like this anymore :









CSS tweeters:









Lots of deadener AFTER I learned I only needed 25% of this to be as effective:









Very dirty interior after a trail run while hiding my IXOS RCAs and installing the first HU that I had in this truck, a Pioneer DEH-80PRS:









Upcoming plans:
- I'll be trying out Audible Physics H6.5MB mids since I cross over at 1.6khz to keep my image high on the dash and I'm not taking advantage of the Arians high extension. And I wouldn't mind the added midbass output 
- New XBL tweeters, more to come on that.
- The addition of a 2nd SI BM MKIV and Vibe Litebox Bass1. The MKIV has been sitting in my office closet for weeks now and I just need to assemble the enclosure after raising the rear seat 1" for sub throw.
- 1/0ga. welding cable to support the additional sub amp
- Biketronics amps (Hypex UcD180 based amps)

Stay tuned for more pictures from my install journey (and from the trail! The mountains are thawing so I'll be back out there soon).

Enjoy!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice install. Love the CSS tweet mods there. What's this about Hypex car amps?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome rig! Love to see good use of 4 wheel drive!! Ive always liked these H-trucks too

Congrats on the boy on the way as well!

Subbed for the journey


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

teldzc1 said:


> Nice install. Love the CSS tweet mods there. What's this about Hypex car amps?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Thanks! Hoping to get them molded into the A-pillars since you can still see the factory grills behind them right now. These are my favorite dome tweeter that I have ever heard but I am extremely excited to try out the new XBL model coming out of Canada soon. I have RAAL 70-10D ribbons on the way for my A-pillars but I may build them into a bookshelf instead because I am enjoying these so much (and sticking with the CSS tweets keeps things simple ).

A friend of mine owns a company called Biketronics based in Idaho. They build audiophile stereo packages for Harley Davidsons and their amps are all based on Hypex modules. Amazing performance and simplicity:

http://biketronics.com/



deeppinkdiver said:


> Awesome rig! Love to see good use of 4 wheel drive!! Ive always liked these H-trucks too
> 
> Congrats on the boy on the way as well!
> 
> Subbed for the journey


Thank you sir! And thanks again for the hookup on the Arians! Still can't believe how good they sound, AP drivers are probably one of the best kept secrets in this industry.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I looked at their site. That's pretty exciting actually. I thought Hypex needed a +-48v supply or something like that so wasnt suited for mobile use. Very interesting!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah they build their own power supplies for mobile use, pretty cool.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

NICE Hummer !

I LOVE these trucks


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks! Me too, not many of them around, mine is 1 of only 48 V8's made in 2010.

Two more Vibe Litebox Bass1 amps just showed up, looks like it is 2nd SI sub time


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> About time I created one of these! I'd like to share my 2010 Hummer H3T Alpha truck with everyone and the simple system I've installed that brings great joy to my trips, both pavement and offroad. It's a fun rig with V8 power, factory 33" tires, 3 locking differentials, Cadillac sound deadened interior and super comfy heated leather seats despite a very basic dashboard from a Chevy Colorado.
> 
> Yes, I'm one of the very few who takes their "baby" Hummer off the beaten path and I have the carnage to show for it...
> - Left fender flares shattered by trees, now removed.
> ...


Awesome! Yes, it's odd to see someone using a Hummer on anything other than smooth pavement. 

How is your one BM mkIV performing? I'll end up with three BM mkIV's in my Jetta once I start on the install.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

The MKIV is awesome! It's temporarily mounted in an Atrend .5 cu. ft. box directly behind the driver seat while I construct the under seat setup which will require fiberglassing to complete it. My Poly fiberfill arrived last night and wow it made the response and low extension even smoother. The sub blends with my Arians perfectly and makes my sound stage feel huge. Thanks!!!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Tonight I swapped out my Arians:



















For the Audible Physics H6.5MB:














































Great midbass punch! Since I was only playing up to 1600hz, the Arians weren't being put to their full use so traded to these and the Arians will go into my wife's Jeep. I'll have some HAT Unities for sale soon


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice! Now you need to change your sig.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Haha, updating right now! Thanks again to you and Rishi, they arrived very quickly!


----------



## Rishi S (Aug 22, 2012)

Architect7 said:


> Haha, updating right now! Thanks again to you and Rishi, they arrived very quickly!



Thank you


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice midbass! They look exactly like the Melodic Acoustic 16.6 they I'm running. I'm running mine up till 2.5k but I'd like get a 3way running soon. Did you keep the 1.6k lp?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looking good!!!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

teldzc1 said:


> Nice midbass! They look exactly like the Melodic Acoustic 16.6 they I'm running. I'm running mine up till 2.5k but I'd like get a 3way running soon. Did you keep the 1.6k lp?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Yes, still using the 1.6k point to keep the image higher. For a while I was at 2.5k with the Arians but these CSs tweeters love to dig deep.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

1.6 to the tweets? For some reason I thought you were running a mid. That's impressive. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

teldzc1 said:


> 1.6 to the tweets? For some reason I thought you were running a mid. That's impressive.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


I was considering running AR3-A mids but didn't want to venture into custom A-pillar work at this time. Yeah these CSS tweeters have amazing low-end performance, no struggling when they play down to 1.6khz. I've been reading some posts on Parts Express that they'll do well down to 1250hz on a waveguide, pretty amazing.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Installed my Ixos battery terminals and ANL fuse holder with the first section of 1/0 OFC cable. I will run the rest of the 1/0 this weekend:










Stay tuned for me to install a surprise amp that is going to be very very interesting!


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

Wow that mid is super low in the door haha hows it sound being that low? My old Silverado had pretty low mids and it pulled the stage down a little but not too bad


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Stage is way up high, top of dash/mid-windshield. Crossing over at 1.6k keeps things up top. The AP mids do a great job avoiding detection.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

New amp arrived and now installed, it sounds AMAZING:


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ooohhhh. What is that? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

teldzc1 said:


> Ooohhhh. What is that?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


Clarion APA4300HX, released in 2004 for the DRZ4300HX. This is the most McIntosh-esque amp that Clarion ever made. Sounds like one, same circuitry, power guard clipping protection, direct inputs that bypass the preamp section and LED readout for temp, power output, voltage, etc. Extremely rare, I have seen less than 5 installs with these...and I have 3 more on the way


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Very rare, like mentioned above. Ive seen 1 in person, years ago. The install it was in sounded fantastic.

How in the hell did you find 4 of them?? Very cool!!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Very rare, like mentioned above. Ive seen 1 in person, years ago. The install it was in sounded fantastic.
> 
> How in the hell did you find 4 of them?? Very cool!!


I am a pavement pounder, asked around til I found a source  All Addzest branded too so even more rare! Probably the only ones available in the world for the next few years. They were not a cheap endeavor but I will probably keep them for the rest of my life. Planning some muscle car builds eventually and one will go in every car (very long term plan, like after I buy my next house and have a 2nd child long term lol).


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

The Addzest stork came today


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

WOAH, that just made me love car audio all over again lol.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Those look really unique. Love it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

teldzc1 said:


> Those look really unique. Love it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


With the LED monitoring readouts going they look incredible!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Architect7 said:


> The Addzest stork came today


Holy **** you scored!! I would have grabbed these up as well, no doubt about it. It looks like they were very very well cared for. Congrats on the new additions to the family!

So jealous..


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah they are 9/10 condition, incredibly well taken care of.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Modded my CD7200 MKII for blackout screen, looks so much better than the stock ugly graphics:










Been hanging out with my newborn son a lot so haven't started on the sub enclosure, thinsulate or MLV yet. But soon!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Congratulations, and happy belated Father's Day to you.


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

offroad warrior? I thought hummers are supposed to have giant flashy chrome wheels and tiny bits of rubber around them with lowered suspensions? haha. oh and....


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> Congratulations, and happy belated Father's Day to you.


Thank you! Life is pretty good right now 



theoldguy said:


> offroad warrior? I thought hummers are supposed to have giant flashy chrome wheels and tiny bits of rubber around them with lowered suspensions? haha. oh and....


I've posted a lot of pics...???


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I hated the 7200 graphics.. Kind of why I sold mine I just pulled out a couple months ago. That looks much more normal! I like it..

Side note- I love the smell of new babies.. Miss mine being little.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

We all agree as father's that babies are the bomb, too bad I am seeing so many new father's not being there for theirs. On a positive note, you get to share your love of car audio with him once he's past three months lol. Buy him a baby Hummer and outfit it like yours.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> I hated the 7200 graphics.. Kind of why I sold mine I just pulled out a couple months ago. That looks much more normal! I like it..
> 
> Side note- I love the smell of new babies.. Miss mine being little.


I was seriously considering getting rid of it because of the display, this blackout file saved it.

And I agree, especially after a fresh bath. Except for when he pooped on me on Father's Day, total diaper blowout lol. I told him good job, very impressive. 



Coppertone said:


> We all agree as father's that babies are the bomb, too bad I am seeing so many new father's not being there for theirs. On a positive note, you get to share your love of car audio with him once he's past three months lol. Buy him a baby Hummer and outfit it like yours.


I love this idea!!! Time to look for one though I will probably need to settle for an H1 or H2 SUT. I'll put one of my Sony ES CD players in it and some 4's. This is going to be fun.

I am super lucky with my job, 12 weeks of vacation this year to spend with him (5 weeks right now). Typing this while he sleeps on my chest, I don't think life gets much better than this. 

Edit: I think we have a winner! Contacting suppliers now for a sample quote.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

And it's not car audio but just had to share, this has been my other distraction from the truck. We've been watching movies with our new custom RAW Acoustics Apex C II center channel. This thing is nuts, basically it is its very own subwoofer (dual rear slot port tuned to 30hz). CSS woofers, Wavecor mids, CSS/Aurum Cantus flat foil ribbon. 44x16x11, 100lbs, Sapele Pommele ribbon veneer, birch ply construction, flat from 30hz-40khz+:


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ I have a feeling that baby hummer build is going to get out of hand..lol. Maybe a pair of the new 3 inch drivers from Rishi and a 6" ported would suffice.


Wow that is one bad ass center channel.. I'm going to have to look that up.


12 weeks of vaca? That is amazing!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

AP drivers would be sweeeeet haha.

There isn't a ton of info on the Apex center since RAW closed a number of years ago. I talked Al into building it for me to match his Lambda towers that I bought from CSS last year. Lucky for me he obliged and did an incredible job, this thing is a beast! This is the first and only "II" in existence but I believe he took an order from a buyer in Sweden for another one.

Here is the whole build thread on HTS:

My HUGE center channel under construction from RAW Acoustics ~50" wide, 3-way, ribbon tweeter - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Coppertone said:


> We all agree as father's that babies are the bomb, too bad I am seeing so many new father's not being there for theirs. On a positive note, you get to share your love of car audio with him once he's past three months lol. Buy him a baby Hummer and outfit it like yours.


 My Son has bright yellow Hummer with spinners ( Chinese still think it`s cool in States I bet) He call it Mr Hummer.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL pics please of Mr. Hummer!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Damn how did I miss your build thread? Congrats on being a dad and happy fathers day. I remember last year I was talking about how it doesn't get much better than them sleeping on your chest...but now that mine is 18 months it does get better. They start to walk, run and talk and then the throwing begins. Haha it a roller coaster, but I do miss the days that I could get him to sleep on my chest.

The build looks great. I've seen a few pictures of those clarion amps (probably your pictures) and I find it intriguing, but one question, why spend a lot of money on a clarion amp that is almost as good as a McIntosh when you can buy a genuine McIntosh for probably less money now. I like the idea of having something that's more rare, and that's probably why but thought I'd ask.

Btw I've always wanted one of those H3Ts. Cool truck and thank you for using it the way it was intended.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah I can't wait til he starts to run around and play.

Though the investment to buy four of these amps at the same time was not cheap, it was still much less than buying a comparable McIntosh with good glass, good condition, etc. And yeah, having something unique/rare was a factor too. And I just love the big red LED readouts.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Installed db3 MLV and 3M Thinsulate on the back wall of my cab this morning, pretty quiet back there now:


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I really need to break down and do the sound deadening on my Ram, it's just I am sooo loving the sounds of my exhaust right now.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Loving that center! Man I want one. We just moved into an apartment though so not sure neighbors would appreciate. Once we own a home though its on.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> I really need to break down and do the sound deadening on my Ram, it's just I am sooo loving the sounds of my exhaust right now.


Yeah my exhaust definitely a lot quieter now...oh well, maybe I'll just side pipe it, no mufflers. There are four resonators and three cats so those will bemy mufflers . My newborn son LOVES riding in the Hummer so it will all be for him 



Brian_smith06 said:


> Loving that center! Man I want one. We just moved into an apartment though so not sure neighbors would appreciate. Once we own a home though its on.


Before our current house we were in a tiny condo with paper thin walls. So there is definitely hope! My brother and I watched Pacific Rim at -15 volume, Rythmik FV15HP servo sub gained +10db and both ports open, 360 watts per line array. It was insane yet you couldn't hear it down on the street. So awesome


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Installed my Dynaudio Esotar E650 mids today. Sonically they sound identical to my AP H6.5MB mids but twice as loud and able to crossover lower without strain. Are they worth $1k/pr. new? Are they worth almost 3x what the AP mids cost? Probably not for most applications. But given the deal I got on them, install limitations and goals, these are here to stay . If you want Esotar sound on a budget, buy the AP mids!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Sigh. Looks like you need to change your sig again.  :laugh:

Nice update!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

papasin said:


> Sigh. Looks like you need to change your sig again.  :laugh:
> 
> Nice update!


LOL yep, though I need to install my new Sound Monitor DTA-500X tomorrow so I might wait til then  Edit: I couldn't resist, now updated 

AP mids will go in the wife's Jeep so we get to keep them in the family


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Dang.. Those E650's look great in there! Killer deal you got (I missed) lol


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Dang.. Those E650's look great in there! Killer deal you got (I missed) lol


Thanks! Yeah I don't think I'm getting rid of them anytime soon. Absolutely loving how low they dig and how loud they get. I'm tempted to throw another one of my APA4300HX amps in my truck and bridge it to both Esotars


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

That is an amazing idea. With no distortion those should handle that power just fine! Should be killer modbass then. Your a wennie if you dont..lol


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Hahahaha...and I just discovered that if I pull the plastic cover behind the seats that covers the rear wall, I can fit at least 3 APA4300HX amps back here. There is space for days! So yeah, I think that will be part of my weekend projects


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Hahaaa. Atta boy. Whish I could hear that set up. Those amps you found are amazing. If you ever get in a pinch, id buy them!


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Awesome! Also very happy to hear the AP sounds very similar. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Hahaaa. Atta boy. Whish I could hear that set up. Those amps you found are amazing. If you ever get in a pinch, id buy them!


If you're ever in Seattle I'll give you the full tour, both home systems too! Don't think I'll ever sell these Clarions, their sound is the best I've heard though rumor on the street is that they are based on a McIntosh MCC404 with a more efficient power supply. So that's pretty cool  It would also explain why they drive my mids so much harder than the Vibe 90wpc amps, the Clarion has to be putting out well over 100w because the kick is much more powerful than the Vibe ever was.



teldzc1 said:


> Awesome! Also very happy to hear the AP sounds very similar.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


It is really quite remarkable, above 100hz I just cannot tell the difference.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Architect7 said:


> Installed my Dynaudio Esotar E650 mids today. Sonically they sound identical to my AP H6.5MB mids but twice as loud and able to crossover lower without strain. Are they worth $1k/pr. new? Are they worth almost 3x what the AP mids cost? Probably not for most applications. But given the deal I got on them, install limitations and goals, these are here to stay . If you want Esotar sound on a budget, buy the AP mids!



Congratulations on the new found happiness! 

Question: based on your initial feedback, the Dyn's are more efficient than the APs, but do you think that if you had more power on tap, the APs may have been able to dig just as low and deep without getting sloppy? I believe you answered my question regarding the power you are supplying to them currently is only 75w (possibly underrated)? That's not an awful lot of power, which I see by the posts above that you are thinking of bridging them?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

The 75w (more like 100-120w) from the Clarion was more than enough for the APs, I was afraid of over driving them crossed any lower. At 80hz the APs can get very loud. But now I am cranking the volume another 8 "bumps" on my Eclipse HU and the E650's are singing with the 63hz cutoff. Appears to be the same sensitivity, I did not adjust their levels, to the ear they matched output with my CSS tweters.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

cool - thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

More fun toys arrived today, just need to find an iPod to setup with RockBox as my source:


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

Any pics of sub installed?


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

How are you going to connect the ipod to the Sound Monitor? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Cruzer said:


> Any pics of sub installed?


It's not pretty right now, just a .5 cu. ft. Atrend sealed box sitting on the floor behind the driver's seat. I haven't had a chance to begin the underseat enclosure yet...I was planning to begin last weekend but I slept instead (the joys of new fatherhood ). I'll reattempt this weekend...



teldzc1 said:


> How are you going to connect the ipod to the Sound Monitor?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


The iPod will connect to the Pure i20 dock and then the dock sends coax digital directly to the Sound Monitor (the Sound Monitor can act as a DAC for the two separate coax digital inputs). I may need to buy an Audison SFC if the Sound Monitor does not like the Pure i20's sampling rate.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Pulled my Ixos RCAs today since I needed a few extra feet to route around the outside of the cab instead of down the transmission tunnel. I also added a fourth pair for 4-way if I ever get there down the road. And check out that massive factory sound absorption foam!

8 channels of Esoteric Musica 500's fit under the carpet/foam with ease.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Looking good!

I am anxious to read your review going from the CSS tweets to the new Candian made tweets.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I was hoping to install them today but it is 90degrees and 80% humidity so I quit when things warmed up. I also need new tweeter pods since the HAT pods are going up for sale after the replacement mids arrive.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Architect7 said:


> I was hoping to install them today but it is 90degrees and 80% humidity so I quit when things warmed up.  I also need new tweeter pods since the HAT pods are going up for sale after the replacement mids arrive.


Maybe I am thinking about a different tweeter. I was referring to the tweeter that is one a group buy right now, the KAX----.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

edouble101 said:


> Maybe I am thinking about a different tweeter. I was referring to the tweeter that is one a group buy right now, the KAX----.


Nope, same tweet. I am using HAT Unity pods to mount them but I want to use a different pod since the HATs will go up for sale soon.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Just for fun, bought an Audiopipe fused positive/ground distribution block for easier/faster testing on my Astron power supply in my garage.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Sold my Matt R Eclipse CD7200 MKII and backup DEH-80PRS for a P99RS. Just had to try it since I am a USB storage junkie, it just makes life so easy. Picked up the GEX-P20HD tuner as well. WOW this thing is awesome. Similar sound to the modded Eclipse, clean like the Sound Monitor combo and even HD radio sounds amazing. Most defined bass I've heard from an HU, I don't remember my bass/midbass sounding this detailed.

Huge bonus points for the customized knob colors. I was able to match the off-white dash illumination perfectly and now it looks like a factory piece. Very cool


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

FINALLY started work on my underseat sub enclosure. This will fit two SI BM MKIV subs. Baffle, front and sides will be MDF and all other areas will be fiberglass. As far as I know this will be the first dual 12" setup for an H3T in the world that does not require the seats to be raised.

Ginormous T-square:









2D ruler, these are very slick:


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Excited to see what you come up with. 

BTW, if there was an award for changing your signature most frequently... you may take the prize!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

DLO13 said:


> Excited to see what you come up with.
> 
> BTW, if there was an award for changing your signature most frequently... you make take the prize!


LOL it is an addiction


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

you are more than welcome to make one for me


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I am very curious to hear your impressions of these subs. I have wanted to get these for quite a while now.. Always cool to be the first to do something as well, good luck


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

DLO13 said:


> you are more than welcome to make one for me


Nothing personal but I enjoy doing PhotoShop work about as much as food poisoning. I was a pro photog back in the day, the less I have to labor over that application the better  I believe there is another guy on here who makes them.



deeppinkdiver said:


> I am very curious to hear your impressions of these subs. I have wanted to get these for quite a while now.. Always cool to be the first to do something as well, good luck


I absolutely love the SI subs and I've wanted to do two of them for quite some time now. The 2nd MKIV has been stored in my closet from the presale and ready to go  The one in my truck has perfect blending with my Esotars especially after some P99 auto calibration magic.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

After a rogue noise issue I ripped everything out. I have determined that it was caused by one of the Esoteric RCA metal connectors grounding on vehicle metal in the dash area which the Clarion amp did NOT like. Luckily nothing blew up, THANK GOD. That could have been expensive based on how bad it sounded...

I installed Knukonceptz Krystal RCAs today. Very easy to run and 8 channels in only two small cables but much more shielding than most other 4-channel interconnects. Also rerouted my power wire to hide my distro block which was fun in the humid 85 degree heat...no time for pics today, too hot!

The PPI Atom 4-channel I ordered arrived as a PPI Black Ice so I get to wait another week for the correct amp to show up  But nice that everything else is cleaned up and I'll continue the sub enclosure mockup tomorrow.

If anyone in the Seattle area can do fiberglass work, let me know! I'll just need the floor of the enclosure fiberglassed since the baffle and sides are MDF.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Tell me about the 2d ruler that looks cool


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

How does the sub under the seat impact localization? Just curious


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

optimaprime said:


> Tell me about the 2d ruler that looks cool


They're called "curve rulers", I'll get you the info on the one I have when I look at it this afternoon. I bought it from an arts supply website but Amazon carries varieties of it as well. Makes it easy to measure a contour and then transfer to cardboard or MDF for a true fit.

Edit: Here it is but I think I found it for around $20 elsewhere. Can't find the site I bought it from though:

Amazon.com : Adjustable Curve Size: 24" : Drafting Tools : Office Products



sqnut said:


> How does the sub under the seat impact localization? Just curious


Good question, I will let you know when I am done. I am hoping airflow to the seat bottom does not create mechanical noise.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Threw the APA4300HX back in tonight since I got screwed on the PPI Atom amps. I'll just run it without the plastic cover for the rear cabin wall til my Hypex amp is done along with a Limited Edition Vibe Bass1 for a sub. Now that my amp drama is taken care of I can continue with the sub enclosure build 

And just for fun, the APA4300HX readout never gets old:


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

very cool.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome! Looking forward to hearing your impressions of the 2nd SI sub. Hopefully soon....I'll be hearing Casey's car with two BMs installed! ?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice! Yeah I'm having major issues with the unused SI sub just sitting around, it is driving me crazy. Casey's build looks like a nice setup, very similar to mine, I even almost tried 12mu mids once. Then decided not to touch my a-pillars lol.

Good news, I ordered two PPI Atom A900.1 amps today so power for both subs is on the way


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

No where else to put this but I am building out a muscle car in the next 12-18 months depending on what I can find at auction. '65-67 GTO or '67-'68 Camaro. I found one of my unicorn amps, a Nakamichi PA-4100 4 channel to match my PA-1500:










The system will be simple but SQ focused:
P99RS
Nak PA4100
Nak PA1500
Stereo Integrity or Audible Physics mids
CSS LD25X tweets (I have two pairs sitting unused on my desk lol)
Big sub, maybe JBL W15GTImkii, 13W7, etc.

I'll start that build thread when I find the right car. I just miss my '68 Firebird so much so it is inevitable I'll end up with another '60's GM big motor car.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> FINALLY started work on my underseat sub enclosure. This will fit two SI BM MKIV subs. Baffle, front and sides will be MDF and all other areas will be fiberglass. As far as I know this will be the first dual 12" setup for an H3T in the world that does not require the seats to be raised.
> 
> Ginormous T-square:
> 
> ...


Be sure to shoot me an email before you order. I want to see more of this install.  [email protected] and [email protected] are the email addresses.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

GTO gets my vote. 
I'm more of a rarity guy. We have way fewer GTOs out here. 
Ur freaking wallet sounds thick.... So much gear, expensive gear. And classic cars. 
I need to leave SoCal.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> Be sure to shoot me an email before you order. I want to see more of this install.  [email protected] and [email protected] are the email addresses.


Hey Nick! Already have both my MKIV's, bought them first day of the preorder last year LOL. When you announced it I couldn't get my credit card out any faster  I am working on the rest of the enclosure template on Saturday and hope to have more progress pics then.



DLO13 said:


> GTO gets my vote.
> I'm more of a rarity guy. We have way fewer GTOs out here.
> Ur freaking wallet sounds thick.... So much gear, expensive gear. And classic cars.
> I need to leave SoCal.


Not at all, i just happen to be very intentional and strategic with each of my dollars . My wife and I clip coupons, own used/free furniture, cook most meals at home, etc. Most people my age here have boats, planes, vacation homes, cars and car audio are small fry compared to the big boy hobbies and I know it's even crazier in SoCal. Having my son has changed my priorities too...I'm cross shopping daddy wagons and big used SUVs so we will see if the classic car ever happens lol. Maybe a Ford E150 conversion with 4wd swap and H800 surround sound...A-team van on crack 

For a classic car, I am talking a rough $10k flat black example with zero matching numbers, frankenstein motor, etc. Nice and sinister but purposely cheap compared to the rest of the exploding classic market. Luckily rough GTOs are the same price as similar condition Lemans/Tempest cars so I need to buy before the market corrects that 

But yeah, this area is affordable compared to SoCal. A buddy of mine just moved back to LA and he told me it's more expensive than when he left only 3 years ago. Real estate everywhere is nuts, it has appreciated 4x faster than our buying power compared to the '80's. So we will have an entire generation of renters and land assets will be a thing of the past. Okay no more economics talk, time for bed


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

The girlfriend and I make a little over 100k combined. No way can we afford a home in a safe area. It's depressing. 
We are 25 and 26. We decided we want to own a home in 4 years... We had planned for sooner, but there is no way. We need at least 100k down. Sighhhhhh


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

We're in the same boat. Meanwhile I have a friend in Idaho who makes the same as me but he's balling out of control, everything is cheap there. But then he deals with crappy healthcare, limited job market, etc.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I now have power for the SI BM MKIV pair! Both of my PPI Atom amps showed up today:










Now just waiting for the weather to cool off tomorrow so I can start install and finish the sub enclosure template.


----------



## Chris C. (Jun 8, 2009)

Sub'd. Curious to see what you think of the Atoms!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I very much like your build. I have been going through the same thing. I am on my 5th set of mids and 9th set of tweeters and 6 subwoofer change as well as 4 head unit changes and 4 amp changes. LMAO

I need help.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

LaserSVT said:


> I very much like your build. I have been going through the same thing. I am on my 5th set of mids and 9th set of tweeters and 6 subwoofer change as well as 4 head unit changes and 4 amp changes. LMAO
> 
> I need help.


Learn how to tune


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

LaserSVT said:


> I very much like your build. I have been going through the same thing. I am on my 5th set of mids and 9th set of tweeters and 6 subwoofer change as well as 4 head unit changes and 4 amp changes. LMAO
> 
> I need help.


I feel your pain. With the P99RS, Esotars and SI subs I finally feel like I don't need to do more shopping in those areas. What a HUGE relief!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So what are you doing with your other Clarion amps ?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Coppertone said:


> So what are you doing with your other Clarion amps ?


The last APA4300HX will be retired to my office on a 12v PSU when my Hypex amp is ready to be installed. It is pretty beat up so worth more for its sound than its price to me 

However, I was just contacted by a seller looking to offload a BNIB APA4300HX, PM me if you want his contact info. He's in Europe so shipping won't be cheap but it's probably one of the only new ones left in the world.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

sqnut said:


> Learn how to tune


Die in a fire. 

JK.

First it was the need for more power and then wanting a larger sub and then wanting more output and then wanting two better subs and then being cheap with components and then realizing that was dumb and spending more and then get bored and buy something expensive that sucked and then buying even better components and then realizing how much noise the source unit made......... LOL
Now I just want a little cleaner bass and am happy with the rest.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^^. Been there and have written the book.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

We three have similar autobiographies


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm jumping ship, and just giving in to the darkside lol.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I was just offered an incredible deal on mids/highs for 4-way (no I will not sell the Esotars). And so it begins all over again LOL...


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

LaserSVT said:


> Die in a fire.
> 
> JK.






LaserSVT said:


> First it was the need for more power and then wanting a larger sub and then wanting more output and then wanting two better subs and then being cheap with components and then realizing that was dumb and spending more and then get bored and buy something expensive that sucked and then buying even better components and then realizing how much noise the source unit made......... LOL
> Now I just want a little cleaner bass and am happy with the rest.


Seriously, in a car good sound is 70% tuning, 20% driver placement and 10% is equipment. The cleaner bass you're seeking is basically down to one of the three:

-TA between sub and mids
-Eq the 40-100hz zone
-box size


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

sqnut said:


> Seriously, in a car good sound is 70% tuning, 20% driver placement and 10% is equipment. The cleaner bass you're seeking is basically down to one of the three:
> 
> -TA between sub and mids
> -Eq the 40-100hz zone
> -box size


The Dayton is a very good sub and I have it in a nearly perfect box but they get a tad sloppy in the 35-50 range and while the attack is respectable the decay isn't so much.

I knew they would only be a stop gap sub until the Illusion was available but, ya know. So my second choice was SI and that's what I just ordered today. 

But I understand what you are saying. My Hertz and PHDs sounded worse than my $50 MB Quarts until I spent a couple weeks dialing them in. Now they are about my most favorite combo I ever had falling behind my (back in 1994) 3 way with OZ mids and Infinity Kappa EMIT ribbons with an amp that was a blatent cheater amp from MTX.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Try crossing the sub and mids ~50-60hz and put the sub on a steep (36db) slope. Also cut 80, 125 and 200 on the p80 see if that tightens up the bass.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

sqnut said:


> Try crossing the sub and mids ~50-60hz and put the sub on a steep (36db) slope. Also cut 80, 125 and 200 on the p80 see if that tightens up the bass.


Been there and done that. 63hz @ 36 db works the best and with them running reversed phase. They do not sound bad but I have heard better in that truck.

They are the absolute best $150 subs I ever heard though.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Installed my new Hypex based class D full range amp today built by Biketronics. Four UcD180 modules, extremely powerful. Zero noise floor, very musical and tiny, my key included in pic for actual size...5x7" footprint. I now no longer have a need to upgrade amps, this thing is incredible.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^. Now maybe I missed it, but you have to share info on this. If you want/need, you can always pm me with that.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

These things are epic game changers, the only 12v amp series in the world to use Hypex class D modules. My friend invented the brilliant power supply that converts 12v to the high current demands of the Hypex modules, Class A sound with D efficiency, built like tanks, load invariant (flat power across variable impedance curves, even for weird loads like ribbons), 4x180 into 4ohms, [email protected]!!! Single ended input and massive noise rejection in the input and power supply stages. You could wrap this thing in a power cable and you'd get zero noise, it just does not care about install or input power integrity. But my friend has better stuff on the way targeted for this fall. I'll post more on that when I get one for testing. This thing absolutely rocks my Esotars, we want to bridge one of these to them next for 360wrms to each mid.

I need to change my signature again lol.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^ I've found the website and have placed one in the buy cart. Just want to sell one more thing to ensure that I'm not spending my own money again lol.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Wait a month or so if you can...though if you need something now, the 4180 is amazing. Even as a backup it would be awesome to have around.

I left him my APA4300HX, Nak PA4100 and PPI Atom 900.1 to test on the AP analyzer against this thing. I am very interested in the results.

Spent 3 hours on the road this morning listening to a vast array of music, Royksopp/Robyn collab, NIN old and new, Bassnectar, Disclosure, etc. At one point I realized there is a saxophone playing in the background of one of the Royksopp/Robyn songs. This was at only 15 on the P99RS volume and I've played this track at close to 40 with other amps and never noticed the sax. Amazing! So it even sounds good at miniscule volume.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Spent another 4 hours listening to Nickel Creek, Alt-J, 30 Seconds to Mars, Morgan Page, Macklemore, Lorde, MTNS and much more. This is easily the most detailed amp I have EVER heard. Formal review in the works


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I am stumped! What is going on with electronics.. Really? These little match box size (almost  )amps are gonna be game changers???


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Crazy right? This thing is smaller than the pencil box I had in elementary school. Yet it is an absolute power house. My Esotars are moving more than ever before, same 63hz/12db cutoff.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Wow.. First off, great reference, your old pencil box. Ha.

So are these guys using the Hypex home audio gear to build (bike) 12v goodies? Thats what Im seeing by digging online. Im very Intrigued by these.. Maybe need to try one, for comparison.. It seems as if thos is one of your buddys ventures?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah they are taking a modified Hypex UcD180 and matching it with their own power supply and single ended to differential converter for the signal input. Pretty much a Channel Islands piece but smaller, four channels and ~1/8 the cost.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Can't wait for your full review of this when you are ready to share.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

The word doc is already two pages, it is turning into a novel LOL.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Those cool little amps. You getting one for sub?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2014)

Looking forward to detailed thoughts on these Hypex amps !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Im thinking I need to try one..lol.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

optimaprime said:


> Those cool little amps. You getting one for sub?


Another friend at Biketronics is playing with bridging them right now. They run a STEEP cutoff at 45hz to prevent major damage to speakers and minimize load on the bike's electrical system so they are having to remove that piece and then figure out the whole bridging issue vs. using a UcD400 or UcD800 board. Technically a UcD400 would net almost 800 watts at 2ohm but they want to try to make two UcD180's play nice bridged at 2ohms for ~720w RMS. That'd net an amp 5x7" with 2x720wrms at 2ohms and flat down to 10hz which would be an incredible feat. However, these do have current and thermal limitations at low impedances so the verdict may be a single UcD400 at 2ohms instead.

They might try playing with a UcD2k...and it may be possible to bridge two of those. :surprised: :surprised: :surprised: :surprised: :surprised: Maybe 8kw into 2ohms? And the size of maybe a laptop.

I left them one of my PPI A900.1's to play with and compare to the Hypex options. Will post more info when they've spent some time with it.


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Wow! I've heard one of these class d hypex amps in a hifi setup, playing highrez flac files and can't believe how good they sounded. Was going to build one for my computer room, but were a little pricey. Now they have them for 12volt audio. Game changer for sure!!! Great find!!!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice! Which home version did you hear? Channel Islands?


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

Architect7 said:


> Nice! Which home version did you hear? Channel Islands?



They were the hypex ncore imported from the Netherlands I believe

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6j4_gaR6fs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SRQUn29okU


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Oooooooh, Ncore! Nice!!!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhh snap, e3io running Spotlite Win8 app! And I have a Helix DSP on the way to be fed toslink for xover/TA/eq. Can't wait...


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome truck, equipment, and install!

I very much wanted to purchase an H3T when I got rid of my Titan, but they are extremely hard to find around here so I eventually gave up; I have regretted it ever since.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks! Yeah I had to find mine across the country. Mine is one of only 3 that I know of in the entire state of Washington!!!


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Architect7 said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhh snap, e3io running Spotlite Win8 app! And I have a Helix DSP on the way to be fed toslink for xover/TA/eq. Can't wait...


Time to change the sig again... Maybe you should have separate images for each component. Then you could just swap the image instead of photoshopping over and over... lol 

Josh


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

LOL deeppinkdiver is actually picking up the e3io from me at some point. I am just too hooked on the simplicity of my P99RS even though the e3io is so freaking powerful and with the Helix DSP it would have been an SQ dream come true. I like where my system is right now so I'm really trying to avoid further mods and just enjoy it the way it is. It is taking every bit of self control I can muster but the less time I spend tinkering with it, the more time I get to spend with my son, etc. Totally worth it


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Amazingly I have actually been VERY happy with my system lately and most of my stereo time has been spent discovering new music on Spotify and dialing in my TA. Here's what I've been running:

Spotify on an iPad2 tethered to my Nokia 928 Verizon LTE phone. 320kbps quality 
Pioneer DEX-P99RS (acts as DAC for the iPad2)
Biketronics BT4180 amp
Dyn Esotar^2 650 mids
CSS LD25X tweeters
Vibe Litebox Bass1 Limited Edition
Stereo Integrity BM MKIV

I am still planning to install the second BM MKIV sub but need to replace the Vibe amp with the 2-channel version of my Hypex based Biketronics amp for [email protected] Both BT amps will still fit where the factory Monsoon amp once was, pretty cool.

I also plan to play around with bridging another BT4180 which will produce [email protected] and similar power at 2ohms (thermally limited so the Hypex module automatically dials back output for safety). I don't think the SI subs will need the extra power but cool that it is possible per Hypex's guidance. All in a 5x7" package with the lowest noise floor I have ever worked with in a car. These things have crazy fault tolerances too.

But now that winter is coming, my focus is shifting towards my man cave high-end active dipole speaker build. Though that project is still in the planning phase, you can check that out in the home audio forum here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-home-pro-audio/163833-active-dipole-build-round-3-a.html


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Glad to hear.. Sounds like your almost all dialed in bud.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Glad to hear.. Sounds like your almost all dialed in bud.


Dude!!! How've you been? PMing you now, I have an extra BT amp if you want to try it out


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

Unless I missed it got any pictures of the BM mkIV installed?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Ted J said:


> Unless I missed it got any pictures of the BM mkIV installed?


You didn't miss anything, it is installed in an Atrend .5 cu. ft. enclosure and placed right behind the driver's seat. Nothing pretty at the moment as I've been working on building out an underseat enclosure but these trucks have zero room to work with.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd say I've found a dang good contender for amps for the tacoma when I get to that project. This thread is a great read!
My only reservation on the biketronics amp you might be able to speak to is the wiring connections. What and how are they?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

The Biketronics wire terminals are about as easy to deal with as you can possibly imagine. I installed mine in less than 15 minutes. They are spring terminals with extremely strong grip, I'll try to get a picture later today. All of the pictures I've found online so far are of the older pin-hole style. The BT4180 has been revised since then with much more generous terminal openings. And since it is all Class D you don't have to give it 1/0.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Fascinating! Thanks.. 

Even with the output they're spec'ing, you don't need at least 8 or 4ga then for power and ground?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I believe I'm using 8ga. from fuse holder to amp, I think they get away with it because they are not driving subs where sustained high power is more common than with mids/tweeters and wire runs on a motorcycle are very short compared to a car where you're relying on longer runs. I'd still use at least 4ga. for long runs like 10+ ft.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Sub'ed. I want to see how this turns out, especially the SI BM


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

juiceweazel said:


> Sub'ed. I want to see how this turns out, especially the SI BM


Me too! The plan was to finish most of the dual SI enclosure during the next 3 weeks that I have off but now I am getting hernia surgery on Friday so that puts a dent in my free time.  It is a quick recovery so I'll play it by ear...


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Finally finished my review of the BT4180 amp including an internal shot:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...bt4180-amp-review-youve-all-been-waiting.html

Surgery SUCKED and my hernia was far worse than anticipated. It took me two full weeks to recover so I was not able to accomplish anything with my multiple audio goals, minus the review. Oh well, at least that is over with. So, next for my truck:

Test fit/Esotar 110 tweeters.
Fabricate pods for them...either foam balls from a craft store or MDF+speaker grill material or both.
Begin SI BM MKIV pair underseat enclosure.
Purchase BT2180 amp and remove HPF for powering the SI subs.
Drool over 6.2L swaps but remind myself I don't need it...


----------



## SPAZ (Jan 7, 2009)

Have you tested the esotar 110 tweeters with the LD25X yet?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Not yet, I haven't had a chance to explore mounting options. Work has been crazy busy but in a good way.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

This will be a very boring update, I literally haven't changed a thing lately. I've been enjoying re-entering the world of photography, especially the wildlife genre which is one of the more costly variations of this hobby. My new Canon 400mm 2.8L II super telephoto lens arrives tomorrow so I will probably sell off some more of my surplus audio equipment to help fund it including the E110 pair since they are still sitting in the factory packaging in my office.

At 13lbs. this lens is HUGE, just the hardware to support it on a tripod alone is insane, and that was after I took a pretty conservative route. Of course you can't just throw one of these lenses on any tripod...so after 4 hours on Amazon I am now ~$1k poorer, just for a few pieces of metal and carbon fiber lol. But it is going to be fun  It's not audio but I will post pics when it arrives. I can't wait to get out in the mountains here to search for bald eagles and elk/moose, etc.

Okay enough photography nerd talk, it is time for bed. Good night all!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

So kind of a fun update, not directly related to my truck but still car audio equipment related. My friends at Biketronics put my Nakamichi PA4100 amp on their Audio Precision Analyzer, the same one that found the PPI A900.1 struggles to make [email protected] though it is rated by PPI for [email protected] (and hits 10%+ distortion at 176w). Here's the factory spec for the Nak:

PA-4100

Though rated for 100x4 [email protected], it impressively put out 150x4 [email protected] at an even more impressive 0.05% THD. They also said the output was extremely smooth, even into clipping. No wonder you NEVER see these amps for sale, existing owners just love them too much. I am definitely keeping mine and the matching PA1500. Maybe I'll hang them on the wall in my office and have them power my speakers in there. The brushed aluminum shrouds and matte heatsinks are a classic attractive look.

That's all for now!


----------



## Ted J (Aug 15, 2006)

Architect7 said:


> My friends at Biketronics put my Nakamichi PA4100 amp on their Audio Precision Analyzer


Are they able to do PowerCube measurements with that?


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice build quality on those. Were these made in Japan or post buyout? 

http://amp-performance.de/793-Nakamichi-PA4100.html



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

I want to say these are either their last run before buyout or just after buyout but based on pre-buyout design.



Ted J said:


> Are they able to do PowerCube measurements with that?


Good question, not sure but I'll find out.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

So the Esotar E110 tweeters have found a new home via eBay and though I am sad to see them go, I am happy that I stuck to my willpower and did not hack up my A-pillars to make them work...after all, one of my key strategies for this truck is to keep it simple and the CSS LD25X allow me to do exactly that...AND I don't feel like anything is "wrong" with the current sound quality of my truck so it is hard to invest even more time/money into something that I don't think is broken in the first place. Now going on seven months w/o any modifications, this is a new record for me  It has also allowed me to focus on preparing for my next build which will likely take place in May, can't wait!

Selling the Esotar tweeters also allowed me to continue my investment in my photography hobby. I just picked up a Sigma 150-600mm Sports lens and a Canon 1D Mark IV for high speed wildlife shooting. I'll probably be selling my Canon 400mm 2.8L II non-IS since it is a BEAST at 13lbs but I can't bring myself to list it yet, the images it produces are just too beautiful. So here's what's kept me busy lately:

Great Blue Heron taking off, captured with my Canon 7D Mark II and 300mm 2.8L IS v1 and 1.4x III TC:









Neat little guy in my side yard captured with my Canon 7D Mark II and 300mm 2.8L IS v1+1.4x III TC:









Mallards on a log, captured with my Canon 6D and 400mm 2.8L II non-IS and 1.4x III TC:









Cormorants fighting over a perch, captured with my Canon 7D Mark II and 400mm 2.8L II non-IS and 1.4x III TC:









Last but not least, this little guy; my 9 1/2 month old son Sterling (Canon 7D Mark II and Tamron SP 24-70mm f2.8 Di VC:









Enjoy!


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Those pics are fantastic. It is so key to take quality photos of the kids while they are young. The whole family will appreciate it later in life. 

Photography can be a very expensive hobby. I am sure once life calms down a bit I may venture into the realm of photography also. It seems like it could be pretty relaxing for a high strung individual like myself.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Those are phenomenal photos! Thank you as well for adding the info for each shot - it helps us hobbyists who aspire to taking great pics some day. 

I almost started a new thread (did a quick search and didn't see anything) for photography on DIYMA. There are a lot of folks who are into the hobby - I don't need another forum, so I'm reluctant to go on photography sites.....rather see some great shots with the medidata on this one. I think it would be fun and a great learning tool.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

#1BigMike said:


> Those pics are fantastic. It is so key to take quality photos of the kids while they are young. The whole family will appreciate it later in life.
> 
> Photography can be a very expensive hobby. I am sure once life calms down a bit I may venture into the realm of photography also. It seems like it could be pretty relaxing for a high strung individual like myself.


Thank you for the kind words! After a stressful day in the office, a 30-90 minute walk through the wetland is about as therapeutic as you can get, calms me down a ton AND it's getting me in shape. And what's nice about most gear (non-cameras) is that the good stuff usually stays the same or goes up in value. I've NEVER lost money on a lens, even selling it years later. And thanks to the exchange rates right now due to the strong USD, buying out of Asia and Europe is amazing. I just bought one of my dream lenses out of the UK for a cool grand less than what it would have cost here, the Sigma 500mm f4.5 APO EX HSM DG. Can't wait to try it out, only 6.8lbs but huge reach. 2-3 lbs lighter than the Canon variants which is a huge deal for backpacking and kayaking. No image stabilization but I've never really needed that especially for the action stuff I like to shoot where the shutter speed is fast enough that camera shake isn't an issue. And I'm using either carbon tripods or monopods most of the time...carbon fiber is a natural vibration dampener so that also nets me great stability while staying light weight.



bertholomey said:


> Those are phenomenal photos! Thank you as well for adding the info for each shot - it helps us hobbyists who aspire to taking great pics some day.
> 
> I almost started a new thread (did a quick search and didn't see anything) for photography on DIYMA. There are a lot of folks who are into the hobby - I don't need another forum, so I'm reluctant to go on photography sites.....rather see some great shots with the medidata on this one. I think it would be fun and a great learning tool.


You should totally start a new thread, I'll absolutely join in! There are a ton of photo forums out there but to be honest the communities kind of suck. Lots of stuffy pros who like to belittle anyone at any chance they get. Sure there are some good folks out there too but they're usually too afraid to post for fear of being trolled by the jerks. Sad but oh well, it's an easy hobby for people to enter so you get a lot of bad apples.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> So kind of a fun update, not directly related to my truck but still car audio equipment related. My friends at Biketronics put my Nakamichi PA4100 amp on their Audio Precision Analyzer, the same one that found the PPI A900.1 struggles to make [email protected] though it is rated by PPI for [email protected] (and hits 10%+ distortion at 176w). Here's the factory spec for the Nak:
> 
> PA-4100
> 
> ...


What an awesome brand they once were. I still dream about the CD-700II. While obsolete in this USB bluetooth age.. What a lovely piece of work.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> Thank you for the kind words! After a stressful day in the office, a 30-90 minute walk through the wetland is about as therapeutic as you can get, calms me down a ton AND it's getting me in shape. And what's nice about most gear (non-cameras) is that the good stuff usually stays the same or goes up in value. I've NEVER lost money on a lens, even selling it years later. And thanks to the exchange rates right now due to the strong USD, buying out of Asia and Europe is amazing. I just bought one of my dream lenses out of the UK for a cool grand less than what it would have cost here, the Sigma 500mm f4.5 APO EX HSM DG. Can't wait to try it out, only 6.8lbs but huge reach. 2-3 lbs lighter than the Canon variants which is a huge deal for backpacking and kayaking. No image stabilization but I've never really needed that especially for the action stuff I like to shoot where the shutter speed is fast enough that camera shake isn't an issue. And I'm using either carbon tripods or monopods most of the time...carbon fiber is a natural vibration dampener so that also nets me great stability while staying light weight.
> 
> You should totally start a new thread, I'll absolutely join in! There are a ton of photo forums out there but to be honest the communities kind of suck. Lots of stuffy pros who like to belittle anyone at any chance they get. Sure there are some good folks out there too but they're usually too afraid to post for fear of being trolled by the jerks. Sad but oh well, it's an easy hobby for people to enter so you get a lot of bad apples.


I'm going to Alaska later this year, and I want to rent a couple lenses for my Sony A6000 (EMount). I need to get a good monopod that packs small. I have a sigma prime that I love - I need to see if any of their other lenses are for EMount. 

I kind of thought that would be the case with the photography forums......sniping at the little guy What gave me the thought several months ago was a home audio forum in the UK that I like - Pink Fish Media - they have a photo a day thread that I have found very entertaining. 

Photo a Day Thread

I'll do another search on DIYMA and may start a thread this week.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Would be interested in a photo thread too. Our pics tend to be mainly of kids and events though.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> I'm going to Alaska later this year, and I want to rent a couple lenses for my Sony A6000 (EMount). I need to get a good monopod that packs small. I have a sigma prime that I love - I need to see if any of their other lenses are for EMount.
> 
> I kind of thought that would be the case with the photography forums......sniping at the little guy What gave me the thought several months ago was a home audio forum in the UK that I like - Pink Fish Media - they have a photo a day thread that I have found very entertaining.
> 
> ...


How small does your monopod need to pack? This is what I have and I LOVE it: Amazon.com : SIRUI P-326 6 Section Carbon Fiber Monopod : Camera Monopod : Camera & Photo


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> How small does your monopod need to pack? This is what I have and I LOVE it: Amazon.com : SIRUI P-326 6 Section Carbon Fiber Monopod : Camera Monopod : Camera & Photo


That looks perfect! Should be light weight, sturdy. I thought I wanted one with the little feet that some out so it can stand on its own, but felt that might turn out to be gimmicky......


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok - the thread is up....I asked one of the mods to sticky it - hopefully that will be done soon. 

Click here for the photography thread


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> That looks perfect! Should be light weight, sturdy. I thought I wanted one with the little feet that some out so it can stand on its own, but felt that might turn out to be gimmicky......


Yeah the little feet on the bottom don't do much, at least for me. I have a Calumet CK8122 4 section 8x carbon tripod for lightweight compact travel when I need more stability but can't bring my big tripod. When I can bring the big tripod, that is a Calumet CK8145 3 section tripod for big lenses when I need the absolute best support...only 3.6lbs but easily handles my 13lb 400mm 2.8 with 2x TC and full size Canon EOS 1D Mark IV body. It could easily accommodate even bigger lenses like a 600mm f4 but then you have to carry that around which is a ton of work. I did about a mile of walking in the wetland with my 400mm 2.8 tonight and it totally kicked my butt...cannot wait for my new 500mm f4.5 to arrive so I don't have to take Tylenol when I get home from an afternoon of shooting LOL.

But yeah, definitely get the Sirui monopod, 2-3x less than the overpriced Gitzos and Manfrottos but easily stable enough for my 17lb 400 2.8/EOS 1D Mark IV combo, zero wobble even fully extended. I'm just under 6 ft. tall and fully extended puts most lenses/cameras right at eye level for me, slightly collapsed is comfortable for the natural crouch/shoulder shrug we have when we shoot. The Sirui is only .6lbs so very easy to handle and the reversible top plate is great for adding Arca Swiss quick release plates, larger threads with large lenses, etc. Then unscrew and flip the stud for 1/4" lenses, cameras, etc.

Thanks for starting the photo thread, I have a fun one of a Bald Eagle picking off a duck that I took last week that I will post right now.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

It's been a while but here is an exciting update, arrived today from my friends at Biketronics:

Looks like a regular BT2180:









But wait!









Installing very soon, this is a prototype subwoofer amp with two UcD250LPOEM modules which share a lot revisions with the high-end Ncore modules. It also has some secret PSU upgrades to ensure high power output through the entire subwoofer frequency band. Hypex does not have a 2ohm power rating for these modules so we will see if each can drive an SI BM MKIV with good output. The Ncores double output at 2ohms but further testing will give me a better idea for how they perform.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2016)

Architect7 said:


> It's been a while but here is an exciting update, arrived today from my friends at Biketronics:
> 
> Looks like a regular BT2180:
> 
> ...


VERY cool sir.... interested to see your thoughts....


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah that's cool! I'm still anxious to hear these amps some day and see if they actually hang with better typical class-D's.. I found out when I swapped to PDX's not all class-D's be the same.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

I am also very curious to hear the results of this testing Emet. Hope they are sub worthy..


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Sorry for the delay guys, something happened and suddenly my front left tweeter is just white noise/static. For a couple weeks it sounded like an intermittent short but I couldn't isolate the issue and now it happens all the time. Hoping to get some time this weekend to investigate, this week at work has been crazy including a ~14 hour day today. I do know it is not the P99 so that is good. Hopefully the tweeter didn't short and damage my BT4180  Even stranger because I've barely driven my truck the past 3 months, I've only put a couple thousand miles on it since last summer. Stay tuned I guess!


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

Any updates? I'm curious about the sub amp. I think these BT amps might be perfect for my VW build as it has a tiny alternator and efficiency would be key.


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Need update on the Biketronics amps, would like a tiny sub amp for my Comanche and another tiny 2 channel one for the front components.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

Will have an update soon, I've had an unrelated delay that has kept me from any install work lately, hopefully to be resolved next week. Thanks for your patience!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

My system is back up and running! BT2250 will go in this weekend and I might have found a sub box that will fit under the back seat, saving me $1k+ on a custom fab enclosure. Which is good because my Snugtop Slantback canopy and Goodyear Duratrac 35's were not cheap:


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Can't wait on the details, I was looking at those H3T alphas at the auto show in Detroit when they were new, settled on a Grand Cherokee Hemi instead. Very nice truck! Can't wait to hear about the new amp for the sub.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

knever3 said:


> Can't wait on the details, I was looking at those H3T alphas at the auto show in Detroit when they were new, settled on a Grand Cherokee Hemi instead. Very nice truck! Can't wait to hear about the new amp for the sub.


Too funny, I almost bought a Hemi Grand Cherokee instead of this! Very cool SUV, one of my favorites.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

AT LAST, I finally installed the Biketronics BT2250 prototype this evening! Long story short, I am pulling out my Vibe amp and the 2250 will become a permanent addition to my system.

I am sending one of the two channels to my SI BM MKIV so the amp is seeing a 2 ohm load. Holy smokes this thing is a powerhouse, I actually needed to gain down the sub out on my P99, I was not expecting that. Crazy power out of such a tiny package, both the 4180 and 2250 fit in the factory amp location. I played a combination of hip hop and EDM music and at no point did I get any feeling that the amp was straining. I'll post an official review in the next couple days but I've already relayed my positive experience with the Biketronics owner. Hopefully they'll have these available for regular purchase soon and maybe some other configurations like a bigger mono amp, etc. Stay tuned! Plus some teaser pics including 16oz. water bottle for scale:










Together at last:


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Cool......lol, I've been waiting to hear how this tiny two channel performs! I'm hoping it becomes available, as it would power the ol midbasses perfectly........now about that mono......


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

claydo said:


> Cool......lol, I've been waiting to hear how this tiny two channel performs! I'm hoping it becomes available, as it would power the ol midbasses perfectly........now about that mono......


I've been thinking of putting a couple Dynaudio 9" Volvo subs in my back doors as a way to free up space under my back seat and run them off this amp, I bet it would drive some midbasses like crazy. More testing to commence today!


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

BT2250 prototype full review is up!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/[email protected]#post3723242


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am sold on the amps now, all that has to happen is for Biketronics to make the prototype available to the public and for me to convince my wife to let me buy them!! Thanks for the great review.


----------

